

Google releases Docs and Sheets apps for iOS and Android - hashx
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/30/5668608/google-docs-sheets-slides-apps-launching-for-ios-android

======
pit
This is definitely the way to go. You can create documents while offline, and
they'll get uploaded to Google Drive the next time you connect to the
internet.

If you _must_ send a doc via email as an attachment, it will be converted to a
.pdf (at least on my Android 4.1.2 device).

